# Mar na Boca do Inferno (Cascais) 3/11/2011



## Jorge_scp (4 Nov 2011 às 12:09)

Devido às previsões de grande ondulação, desloquei-me ontem a Cascais para apreciar o espectáculo oferecido pelo mar. Nem vale a pena descrever muito, as imagens falam por si. Basta dizer que tinha muitas dificuldades a escolher as melhores fotos dentro de todas as que tirei!





































Houve gente a apanhar alguns banhos... devem ter sido pouco agradáveis, com a ventania que se fazia sentir!













































Muitas outras excelentes fotos ficaram "estragadas" com pessoas a colocarem-se à frente, mas estas já dão para ter um ideia...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Excelentes fotos Jorge


----------



## Veterano (4 Nov 2011 às 12:56)

Grandes fotos, Jorge, ondas gigantescas.


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2011 às 14:12)

Wow!!!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


>



Excelentes *Jorge_scp*


----------



## Kispo (4 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Dammm!


----------



## João Soares (5 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

Em Julho, quando conheci Cascais e por sua vez, a famosa Boca do Inferno, mais parecia a Boca dos Anjinhos, pouco ondulação, mar mansinho.
Mas, afinal o "vulcão" digno de seu nome Boca do Inferno é um grande diabrete. 

As fotos ilustram bem a força da Natureza. Cool!


----------



## ogalo (5 Nov 2011 às 00:53)

lindas imagens .


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Nov 2011 às 10:42)

João Soares disse:


> Em Julho, quando conheci Cascais e por sua vez, a famosa Boca do Inferno, mais parecia a Boca dos Anjinhos, pouco ondulação, mar mansinho.
> Mas, afinal o "vulcão" digno de seu nome Boca do Inferno é um grande diabrete.
> 
> As fotos ilustram bem a força da Natureza. Cool!



Tiveste azar de lá ir num dia com ondulação baixa. Também em Julho muito dificilmente ias ver a Boca do Inferno como mostra nas fotos. Como é um local muito profundo no imediato, só nas grandes ondulações se consegue ver isto. 

Mas nestas condições, é um local que transmite uma sensação de força brutal da parte do mar, como poucos locais conseguem fazer, quer pelo barulho quer pela violência com que se observa o mar a bater nas rochas.


----------



## Rain (12 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Impressionante de facto.
Não pode haver facilitismos nestes dias...


----------

